# Piano Sonata in F Major 2021 "Flowers" by Fernando A. Martin



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there. This is an original piano sonata that I wrote recently. Four movements, simplified sonata form, Vallotti temperament and samples from a Steinway B.

Hope you enjoy. Comments are welcome.


----------

